# [EXTREMELY URGENT]CPU & Motherboard Advice Needed



## ALIEN'D (Jun 16, 2012)

Now I have added a Corsair CX430 to my system. Now I want to add a 4 GB DDR3 to my system but my MoBo is DDR2, therefore I am in need for a motherboard and consequently,a processor. 

My needs and things I have-

1. What is the purpose ? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')

Ans: I will be using it for playing Assassin's Creed and NFS MW 2012 and some graphic intensive applications as well as AutoCAD

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:20000(+/-2000)

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:No ... Not at all

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7 Ultimate 32

5. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Pretty near (In a month)

6. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: I have built before and I will build it.

7. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: In Gujarat,Gandhinagar. I will buy from Flipkart.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 16, 2012)

You Have Not Answered All the Questions . 
BTW , IF you Need only Motherboard and Processor Get This  
I5 2500K + Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 = 22K.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 16, 2012)

Processor : Intel 3.1 GHz LGA 1155 Core i5-2400 Processor | Processor | Flipkart.com @11.7k
Motherboard : Intel DH67CL Motherboard|Flipkart @ 5.7k
RAM : Corsair DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9) | Ram | Flipkart.com @1.4k

Total = 18.8k

You can get these components at a cheaper rate locally.


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2012)

I would say go for core i5 2500 @ 12.2k
Intel DH67CL @ 5.7k
and 2x 4GB Corsair DDr3 1333Mhz Value Ram at 2.8k


----------



## Minion (Jun 17, 2012)

Go with topgear and use 64bit win 7.


----------



## ALIEN'D (Jun 17, 2012)

Ooops ... I need a Micro-ATX.


----------



## topgear (Jun 18, 2012)

ALIEN'D said:


> Ooops ... I need a Micro-ATX.



^^ why ? any specific reason ?

anyway, get Intel DH67BL (B3).


----------



## truegenius (Jun 18, 2012)

> I will be using it for playing Assassin's Creed and NFS MW 2012 and some *graphic intensive applications *as well as AutoCAD


imo, invest in a better GPU for this purpose, cuda is a better option.
with i3-2120 + h61 + 2x4GB 1333cl7ram so as to keep it in your budget

(no laugh this time  )


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 18, 2012)

Buy:
Intel I5-2400 @11.4K
Intel DH67-BL(B3) @5.2K  [Suggested because you need micro-atx]
Corsair DDR3 Value RAM 4GB (x2) @2.4K

Total: 19K

This would be enough for your needs.



truegenius said:


> imo, invest in a better GPU for this purpose, cuda is a better option.
> 
> (no laugh this time  )



Extremely wrong & misleading piece of info.
'Cuda' (i.e. Nvidia workstation cards) are never better than AMD workstation cards at same price range. Both are equally good.


> with i3-2120 + h61 + 2x4GB 1333cl7ram so as to keep it in your budget



Are you kidding?
OP said no to any kind of overclocking and still you are suggesting 1333MHz *CL7* RAM?
And, i3-2120+H61 combo is basic config, not suitable for the type of work that OP have mentioned.


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2012)

truegenius said:


> cuda is a better option.


Since you recommended GTX 560 Ti in your deleted post, CUDA won't help when the "Fermi" nVidia driver itself is crippled for "Viewports" in Maya/3ds Max. Likely to be true for AutoCAD as well. 

Read this post: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1607682-post18.html* A similarly priced and slightly more performing (gaming wise) HD 6950, is 10x faster in Viewports than GTX 560 Ti.

I won't be surprised if HD 6670 is faster in Viewports.

I think the OP knows that his requirements are not professional/high grade. That's why a HD 6670. Should be fine for him.


----------



## truegenius (Jun 18, 2012)

> Extremely wrong & misleading piece of info.
> 'Cuda' (i.e. Nvidia workstation cards) are never better than AMD workstation cards at same price range. Both are equally good.


AMD card are better than nvidia in OGL, even a hd6770 can beat gtx680 in ogl (example cinebench 11.5 gpu work)
and cuda is also available in desktop cards
so based on application's support, OP can either choose ati or nvidia


> Are you kidding?
> OP said no to any kind of overclocking and still you are suggesting *1333MHz CL7 RAM*?


CL7 (cache latency) RAM doesn't mean that it is for overclocking, since sandy bridge cannot support above 1333mhz native thus 1333 mhz with reduced waiting time is a good option to consider because ram is cheapest main component.


----------



## topgear (Jun 19, 2012)

^^ if possible post a link where 1333Mhz DDr3 CL7 ram modules are available .



d6bmg said:


> And, i3-2120+H61 combo is basic config, not suitable for the type of work that OP have mentioned.



I can't see why a H61 won't suit Op's needs - for a single gpu config H61 mobo is good enough - if Op can live without Sata6 and a few more extras then there's not much difference between H61 and H67 mobos - with the saved money he can go for a better gpu.


----------



## ALIEN'D (Jun 19, 2012)

Seems like I should go with Topgear ... I should get a GPU like 560Ti or 570 ... I would be spending nearly 10k on processor and motherboard and 20k on graphics, as chipset and processor won't make huge differences.


----------



## truegenius (Jun 19, 2012)

> ^^ if possible post a link where 1333Mhz DDr3 CL7 ram modules are available .


   
  1333cl7 is not available on flipkart and some other sites  

but this one may do some job  ADATA AX3U1600XB2G79-2X 4 GB DDR3 SDRAM 1600 MHz Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory


----------



## ico (Jun 19, 2012)

ALIEN'D said:


> Seems like I should go with Topgear ... I should get a GPU like 560Ti or 570 ... I would be spending nearly 10k on processor and motherboard and 20k on graphics, as chipset and processor won't make huge differences.


whatever you do, pick up HD 7850 or 7870 over GTX 560 / 570.

GTX 560/570 are previous gen and slower + more power consuming.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 19, 2012)

ALIEN'D said:


> Seems like I should go with Topgear ... I should get a GPU like 560Ti or 570 ... I would be spending nearly 10k on processor and motherboard and 20k on graphics, as chipset and processor won't make huge differences.



Pack up a 7850. Not 570 or 560ti.



topgear said:


> I can't see why a H61 won't suit Op's needs - for a single gpu config H61 mobo is good enough - if Op can live without Sata6 and a few more extras then there's not much difference between H61 and H67 mobos - with the saved money he can go for a better gpu.



About H61 motherboard, it is good as long as you can live without SSDs.
But, 2120 is a dual core processor.
When you have option to go fot quad core processor at that price range, then why not?

While using apps like autocad, extra two real cores will be of great help in the performance. Same thing goes with gaming.


----------



## truegenius (Jun 19, 2012)

> About H61 motherboard, it is good as long as you can live without SSDs.


*i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m529/malmental/12.gif
ASRock H61M/u3s3 (~3.3K) 2 SATA 6Gb/s Headers with ASMedia ASM1042 Controller


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh, good. But I can't see any review where those 6Gbps ports are being tested out against other controller(s).
Again, won't suggest, cause it is asrock.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 19, 2012)

truegenius said:


> *i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m529/malmental/12.gif
> ASRock H61M/u3s3 (~3.3K) 2 SATA 6Gb/s Headers with ASMedia ASM1042 Controller




Pointer where it is available. Currently it is out of stock in Flipkart.


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2012)

truegenius said:


> 1333cl7 is not available on flipkart and some other sites
> 
> but this one may do some job  ADATA AX3U1600XB2G79-2X 4 GB DDR3 SDRAM 1600 MHz Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory



those are 1600Mhz mdules but the timings and the pricing looks god - the only 1333Mhz CL7 em kit I've seen so far is Kingston HyperX DDR3 1333MHz CL7 



d6bmg said:


> Pack up a 7850. Not 570 or 560ti.
> 
> About H61 motherboard, it is good as long as you can live without SSDs.
> But, 2120 is a dual core processor.
> ...



I've suggested Op to get a core i5 2500 and thats asrock mobo has sata 3 ports



d6bmg said:


> Oh, good. But I can't see any review where those 6Gbps ports are being tested out against other controller(s).
> Again, won't suggest, cause it is asrock.



here you go 

*www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158215


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 20, 2012)

^^ Results are looking good. 
Then it can be suggested I guess. I need to perform more search on the reliability though.


----------



## vkl (Jun 20, 2012)

ASRock *H61M/U3S3* and ASRock *H61M* are two different motherboards.

ASRock H61M/U3S3 contains 2 usb3.0 ports and sata III connectors.
ASRock H61M does not come with usb3.0 or sata III.
Check the links below
ASRock H61M/U3S3

ASRock H61M

The asrock motherboard mentioned in flipkart page as "*ASRock H61M* Motherboard" does not have sataIII connectors and usb3.0 ports.Read the comments of a buyer below in the link. 


The ASRock H61M/U3S3 motherboard is currently out of stock in flipkart.
It is priced at 7k+ at ebay.


----------



## truegenius (Jun 20, 2012)

7K


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 20, 2012)

vkl said:


> The ASRock H61M/U3S3 motherboard is currently out of stock in flipkart.
> It is priced at 7k+ at ebay.



Don't look in ebay for any PC parts. 99% listed items are overpriced.


----------



## vkl (Jun 20, 2012)

@d6bmg
I was implying that ebay was the only other place where this particular motherboard was available online.This motherboard is priced higher because it is being imported from USA.
Yeah, many of the items are priced high at ebay.


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2012)

^^ on newegg it's available at $70 which is around ~4k but asking 7.3k is just to much IMO - if possible contact Abacus Peripherals ( the distributor ) for availability and cheap price.


----------



## truegenius (Jun 21, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ on newegg it's available at $70 which is around ~4k but asking 7.3k is just to much IMO - if possible contact Abacus Peripherals ( the distributor ) for availability and cheap price.



on newegg we can have a z68 board in around Rs ~5-6k, but not in India 
even maximus 4 gene is 50% expensive in India compared to newegg


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 21, 2012)

ASRock H61M Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com 

Here it is in stock in flipkart @ Rs.3232 ... Order it Quick if you want.


----------



## joe (Jun 21, 2012)

If u install 4GB RAM, then go for win 7 64bit , coz 32bit windows os only use 3.5GB of RAM.


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2012)

truegenius said:


> on newegg we can have a z68 board in around Rs ~5-6k, but not in India
> even maximus 4 gene is 50% expensive in India compared to newegg



it's called Mo0re's law


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 24, 2012)

truegenius said:


> on newegg we can have a z68 board in around Rs ~5-6k, but not in India
> even maximus 4 gene is 50% expensive in India compared to newegg



This trend started in past one year only.


----------

